# Commercial Kitchen / Bakery Space FOR RENT South FL (Miami Dade - Broward Area)



## janeir (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,

Trying to find a Bakery Space / Commercial Kitchen FOR RENT in Miami Dade - Broward area. I am starting a Catering/Bakery business.

Please feel free to contact me if you know of anything.

Thanks for your help


----------



## katiabon (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, I have a coffee shop with a kitchen that I can share, I'm near downtown miami, let me know if you still interested so you can come to see it
Thanks
Katia


----------



## sandraf (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi Katia, I am wondering if you still have the space for sharing available, the $ & what it includes. THanks


----------



## bcooper1355 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello is your bakery still available for rent?


----------



## brenta (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm thinking of starting a pastry/bakery shop in Miami area. I was wondering if you are still interested in sharing your space.

Thank you


----------



## LPKitchen (Mar 15, 2018)

Commercial Kitchen and Bakery
with production facility available for rent!

Located North of Miami, just off I-95 between Hallandale Beach Blvd. and Pembroke Rd. in Hallandale.

Space:
• 3500sqft
• AC throughout
• Easy access loading & unloading

Equipment:
• Hobart double rack oven
• gas range
• conv ovens
• cooler space
• freezer space
• Hobart stand mixer
• prep-tables
• packaging area

Offered:
• $13-$25/Hour
• Food Trucks welcomed
• Daily / Monthly / Annual
• DBPR / Dept. of Agriculture License

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Contact* LPKitchen Culinary Incubator at:*
Phone:* (646) 820-7099*
Email:* [email protected]*

COMMISSARY SERVICES AND LEASING
Key Words: Shared kitchen, large shared kitchen in the us, kitchen for rent in Miami, kitchen for rent in Ft. Lauderdale, kitchen for rent in Hallandale, food truck kitchen in Miami, food truck kitchen in Ft. Lauderdale, food truck kitchen in Hallandale, Kitchen space for rent in Miam, Kitchen space for rent in Hallandale, Kitchen space for rent in Ft. Lauderdale, Culinary Incubator in Miami, Culinary Incubator in Ft. Lauderdale, Culinary Incubator in Hallandale,

Rent: $13
















• Location: Ft Lauderdale, Hallandale Beach


----------

